# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Screed dry time

## Micky013

Hi 
Is there an average dry time for screed before waterproofing? 
Just did my bath and laundry and im thinking to leave it for a week. Also, is there a cure time for waterproofing before you can tile or is it ok the next day? 
Cheers guys

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi 
> Is there an average dry time for screed before waterproofing? It all depends on a number of things, how good is the ventilation, how thick, what substrate, and more.
> 3 days is petty normal, you can speed this up with just a standard fan.
> Placing the palm of you hand on the new surface and comparing how cold it is to other areas is a good indicter, the colder the wetter.  
> Just did my bath and laundry and im thinking to leave it for a week. Also, is there a cure time for waterproofing before you can tile or is it ok the next day? This will depend on the product used, read the instructions or contact the manufacturer or website. 
> Cheers guys

  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## Micky013

Awesome mate. Thanks mate

----------


## wspivak

> Hi 
> Is there an average dry time for screed before waterproofing? 
> Just did my bath and laundry and im thinking to leave it for a week. Also, is there a cure time for waterproofing before you can tile or is it ok the next day? 
> Cheers guys

  There's been a fair bit of controversy regarding screed drying times over the last couple of years.  Screeds have been known to take anywhere from a few days to several weeks to dry out sufficiently so that you can waterproof on them safely, and as previously mentioned, there are many factors which can influence the drying times such as thickness of screed, ventilation, humidity, ambient and substrate temperatures and composition of the screed itself. 
A bare minimum required is about 1 day for every 10mm of screed thickness (minimum 3 days) under ideal conditions. 
As for waterproofing, curing times depend on the membrane used and conditions.  Consult the data sheet for the product used to get an exact idea - but yes, 3 days is standard for many products.

----------


## Micky013

Cheers mate. I let my screed sit for a week before proofing. Plan on giving it 4 days before tiling - it doesnt give a cure time on bucket

----------

